# China is building a 5G smart highway for autonomous cars



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

*China is building a 5G smart highway for autonomous cars and AI traffic monitoring*
Jeremy Horwitz@horwitzFebruary 13, 2019 6:27 AM

https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/13/...or-autonomous-cars-and-ai-traffic-monitoring/







​Game changer once the infrastructure is communicating with the SDC.

China's DiDi (the uber Of China and soon to merge with uber) opened a California campus & lab to prefect this and be closer with is new partner

Excellent and exciting time to be alive

https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171114006230/en/DiDi-Labs-Opens-New-Campus-Mountain-View


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

US should steal the technology.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> US should steal the technology.


There's nothing to steal yet.

_ The carrier has also applied for autonomous driving test permits, which will presumably enable self-driving cars to share the highway with human-operated vehicles._


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> There's nothing to steal yet.
> 
> _ The carrier has also applied for autonomous driving test permits, which will presumably enable self-driving cars to share the highway with human-operated vehicles._


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


>


Yeah, they said the same thing about Solyndra. We know how that panned out.

http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Poport


uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, they said the same thing about Solyndra. We know how that panned out.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/


Proportional response to fear mongering nonsense










Back to business & the future

https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/13/...or-autonomous-cars-and-ai-traffic-monitoring/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Poport
> 
> Proportional response to fear mongering nonsense
> 
> ...


The China article you posted actually might be a good idea in the future but then you revert to posting cartoons so you just look like a clown.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> The China article you posted actually might be a good idea in the future but then you revert to posting cartoons so you just look like a clown.


cartoons & circus culture are a proportional reply to your documented silly fear of technology while hell bent to protect ur low skill gig.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> cartoons & circus culture are a proportional reply to your documented silly fear of technology while hell bent to protect ur low skill gig.


Please let us know when you have an original thought.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.indiatimes.com/technolo...booths-self-driving-cars-and-more-362239.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/06/us/politics/richard-burr-china-huawei-5g.html


----------

